

Every Library and Museum in America, Mapped - fjk
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/neighborhoods/2013/06/every-library-and-museum-america-mapped/5826/

======
ryanisinallofus
Per capita would be a huge improvement. It looks awfully similar to a
population map at the moment.

~~~
ryanisinallofus
Erm... I guess that was the point of the map: cheer up! libraries are
everywhere!

But still, it would be really interesting to see them per-capita.

~~~
fjk
Yeah that's a great point. Here's a dataset of libraries per capita by
state[1] that supposedly includes a map but it's not loading in Chrome...

[1]
[http://www.statemaster.com/red/graph/edu_pub_lib_tot_lib_per...](http://www.statemaster.com/red/graph/edu_pub_lib_tot_lib_percap-
total-librarians-fte-per-capita&b_map=1)

